# Red State (New Kevin Smith movie about killer christians )



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone seen this movie yet ? For Those of you who haven't, it's a movie by kevin smith. It`s nothing like the movies that he's best known for though, this is like a horror/action flick that`s based on the westboro baptist church and it's fucking great ! Easily best film of the year for me. Michael parks who played the main villain (the psychotic preacher abin cooper) did a tremendous acting job. He should get an academy award for his performance. You can watch it through video on demand and it's supposed to be released in select theaters later on this month. Definately check it out if you can. Im curious to hear others opinion on this movie


----------



## Explorer (Sep 5, 2011)

For whatever reason, I thought this was going to be about a Michael Moore documentary, comparing the lower incidence/percentage compared to blue states regarding divorce, porn consumption, and other odd facts of the political landscape.... *laugh*


----------



## Shogun (Sep 5, 2011)

Here`s the trailer, so you can get a general idea


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 5, 2011)

So it's a horror movie that also makes fun of christian fundamentalists? I am intrigued.


----------



## moshwitz (Sep 5, 2011)

Sup?

That looks......AWESOME!!!!

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## DVRP (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm watching this tonight. This looks like a fantastic movie.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like a great film, however i have a strict "no horror movies" policy.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 6, 2011)

According to Smith, it's a multi-genre flick. He says it changes tone a lot on-screen, going from something of a horror/thriller to a full blown action flick. I'm paraphrasing, but I can't find a clip of the video I saw, which I think was apparently exclusive to Zune/Xbox Live.


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been very much looking forward to seeing this. In my house, it's a strict "only horror movies" policy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2011)

Michael Parks is a fucking incredible actor, probably the best actor to our ever grace our screens, except for Mr Brando...


----------



## DVRP (Sep 6, 2011)

Just finished it. I loved it. I don't think its a film for everyone though. I could see some people not appreciating it for what it is. The atmosphere and tone of the film is what really got me. It's like a roller coaster in a sense then there's a lot crammed into a short period of time, but doing it any other way would've made the movie way to long. This movie gets right down to business almost immediately. 

When I watched it I completely forgot it was a Kevin Smith Movie.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 6, 2011)

Shit looks sweet. I wonder if redbox has it.


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2011)

the fuhrer said:


> Shit looks sweet. I wonder if redbox has it.



I believe it's currently OnDemand but I don't know if it's in Redboxs yet


----------



## Shogun (Sep 6, 2011)

Right now it's exclusive only to video on demand but it's supposed to be released on dvd next month


----------



## caskettheclown (Sep 6, 2011)

IF anyone else keeps up with Kevin Smith's podcasts let me know.

He talks about this movie A LOT in his podcasts.



I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 7, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Michael Parks is a fucking incredible actor, probably the best actor to our ever grace our screens, except for Mr Brando...



Er... have you ever seen _Island of Dr. Moreau_? *laugh*


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 7, 2011)

HOT DAMN this looks awesome!

Michael Parks and Kevin Pollak!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Michael Parks is a fucking incredible actor, probably the best actor to our ever grace our screens, except for Mr Brando...



How dare you, sah.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 7, 2011)

Kevin Smith? making fun of christian fundamentalists? John Goodman?

I'm sold.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Er... have you ever seen _Island of Dr. Moreau_? *laugh*



No, and for good reason. Have you ever seen The Godfather? 



Daemoniac said:


> How dare you, sah.



Pistols at dawn?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Pistols at dawn?



The honour of Laurence Olivier demands it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2011)

This looks epic. I love Kevin Smith's work and this looks really different from what he's known for so I'll check it out.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 8, 2011)

And now, because the thread title changed to include "killer christians," I thought this thread was about a remake of that Orlando Bloom movie about the Crusades, _Kingdom of Heaven_. *laugh*


----------



## Shogun (Sep 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> And now, because the thread title changed to include "killer christians," I thought this thread was about a remake of that Orlando Bloom movie about the Crusades, _Kingdom of Heaven_. *laugh*


 
Remade into a comedy starring jay and silent bob


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 8, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> IF anyone else keeps up with Kevin Smith's podcasts let me know.
> 
> He talks about this movie A LOT in his podcasts.
> 
> ...



It's kinda sad... With all of the excellent podcasts on S.I.R, it's putting a serious hurt on my music listening time.  Hollywood Babble-on is freakin' hillarious as well as T.E.S.D. 

From what Kevin has said; John Goodman, Kevin Pollack and pretty much anyone who has ever appeared in one of his films is going to make an appearance in (at least) one of the 2 parts of "Hit Me".
For those that haven't heard, Kev said that his next (and last) movie "Hit Me" is going to be split into 2 parts "Kill Bill"-style.


----------



## caskettheclown (Sep 9, 2011)

Spinedriver said:


> It's kinda sad... With all of the excellent podcasts on S.I.R, it's putting a serious hurt on my music listening time.  Hollywood Babble-on is freakin' hillarious as well as T.E.S.D.
> 
> From what Kevin has said; John Goodman, Kevin Pollack and pretty much anyone who has ever appeared in one of his films is going to make an appearance in (at least) one of the 2 parts of "Hit Me".
> For those that haven't heard, Kev said that his next (and last) movie "Hit Me" is going to be split into 2 parts "Kill Bill"-style.




Also isn't "hit me" going to be a hockey movie? IIRC its set in the 40s-60s (I don't remember specifically).

Yea its hard listening to all the podcasts haha. It finally let up a bit the last couple of weeks though since Kev has been gone and finally got back. Gave me time to catch up!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 11, 2011)

This movie is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure on exactly what time period Hit Me is going to be based. All I know is that it's based on the lyrics of an old Todd Rundgren song about a hockey player who aspired to be a great player but just didn't have the skills and try as he might, he just ended up being average (not that there's anything wrong with that but usually in movies, the 'gero' of the film is supposed to end up being better than the rest).


----------



## holland1945 (Sep 12, 2011)

One of the best movies I have seen in a long long time. Kevin Smith has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 15, 2011)

Im definitely wanting to see this now. Will have to one night the wife works late because she is a chicken and doesnt watch scary movies! 

So if I read correctly did you all say Hit Me is going to be Kevs last movie???


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 16, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Im definitely wanting to see this now. Will have to one night the wife works late because she is a chicken and doesnt watch scary movies!
> 
> So if I read correctly did you all say Hit Me is going to be Kevs last movie???



Yep. He said that after 20+ yrs of doing movies, he's decided to switch gears. With the whole Smodcast network going on, the new show on AMC and a possible tv show with Ralph Garman, he's said that he doesn't want/need to go through all of the hassle of making movies anymore.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 16, 2011)

I bet its a hassle but its about the fans!!! But I get it though. He had a good run and good to go out on top of your game and not putting out junk just to stay in the game.


----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 26, 2011)

I liked it. Thought it was good.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 26, 2011)

I looooved this movie.

Easily his best one since Dogma.


----------



## zakattak192 (Oct 26, 2011)

Two thumbs up. If I could put my big toes up too, I would.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd just like to say that I found this movie to be far more critical of the US government than crazy Christians.

Also I thought Jon Goodman was fucking fantastic.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

I liked this movie. I was thoroughly entertained, though I do wish


Spoiler



the trumpets actually sounded the Apocalypse. The chosen ending is good but seems almost absurdly coincidental.



I would've pissed myself if he took it in that direction.


----------



## XEN (Oct 28, 2011)

I really liked this movie. It wasn't at all what I expected seeing as it was listed as horror.

It was creepy alright, but not in the horror sense; more in how plausible and realistic of a situation it was. I'd actually watch it again.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 29, 2011)

It`s on netflix now, just so you guys know


----------



## Cancer (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw this about a week ago, and ending almost made me love the Patriot Act.


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I liked this movie. I was thoroughly entertained, though I do wish
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I believe he described something similar to that in one of his podcasts as being a possible ending but went another way. He said that originally, he wanted an angel to come down and kill everyone except Goodman's character but decided that it might have been a bit too far fetched seeing how the rest of the movie was fairly 'reality-based'.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally saw it. Loved it. Not what I expected.

Sorry to upset anyone who's seen it and liked/loved it, but I'm sure you would all agree that it would have been improved by


Spoiler



a little action with that grandma and those teenagers.



*laugh*

Really, strangely, and seriously though, that was the one thing lacking which would have made it more of a standard Hollywood film....


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2011)

Got around to watching this the other day, and God damn did it infuriate me  Not because of the plot or anything, just because people could do this very thing, and not feel like they're wrong in what they're doing.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 30, 2011)

Late to the party, but I just checked it out on Netflix and LOVED it. More people need to know about this for sure.


----------

